# Newmarket Open 2016 (Canada)



## BenBergen (Jun 15, 2016)

Nobody seems to have made a thread yet for this competition, so I guess I will! 

*When:* Saturday June 18, 2016
*Where:* Newmarket, ON at the Magna Centre
*Events: *3x3, 2x2, 3x3 One-Handed, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb

Canadian Cubing's official competition page
The schedule and cutoffs can be found here

Already over 250 people have registered, which almost puts it the top 10 largest competitions in WCA history!


----------

